# Error Message-File hpqgends.tmp on HP cd is needed



## Nylah (Dec 15, 2005)

Help! My HP Officejet 6110 all-in-one doesn't print anymore. My computer gives me an error message saying: 
"The file 'hpqgends.tmp' on hp cd is needed"
then it says "Type the path where the file is located and then click ok". The problem is I know where it is or if I even have one. 
I recently started myfax and could not convert any of my files into PDF's. My friend installed the Adobe software needed for this to be completed. It worked fine. He then proceeded to give me Microsoft Word, Power Point, Publisher and Excel, etc. After that I cannot print anything. I've tried fixing the problem and just made everything worse. I somehow added things at startup and now start up takes forever. Please help! My business depends on my computer and printer! Thanks a a whole bunch!


----------

